
Critical issues in digital contract tracing - dsubburam
https://hunch.net/?p=13762603
======
blakesterz
>> The primary thrust of contract tracing needs to be manual, as that is what
has worked in countries (like South Korea) which suppressed large outbreaks.

This post didn't explain what that meant, so I was curious how they are doing
things, here's a New Yorker article on what's happening there:

[https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/seouls-radical-
expe...](https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/seouls-radical-experiment-
in-digital-contact-tracing)

~~~
rapjr9
Here's another good explanation of what some of the issues are:

[https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2020/04/12/contact-
traci...](https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2020/04/12/contact-tracing-in-
the-real-world/)

The problem of trolling seems important to solve.

